# LED T8 replacement bulbs



## Chewie (Jul 21, 2010)

Has anyone ever tried to use these as a replacement to regular T8 bulbs. I am considering trying a few of these on my Marine reef tank to suppliment my metal halides. You can choose a few color temperature, 10,000 14,000 or 20,000( plus lower) which is great for corals. I think that they also have blue (actinic) as well. They are a bit expensive but they should last way longer than regular florecent bulbs and not have the wavelength degrade like regular florecents. Any thoughts or reveiws?

LED Fluorescent Light SMD LED T8 Tube 4 Foot 22W [FC-SMDT8-22W] - $65.00 : Led Strips Hero-ledstore.com


----------



## Jaguar (Oct 19, 2011)

I have been looking into these too but I haven't found anywhere that will ship small #'s of the bulbs to Canada. Let me know if you do


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Jaguar said:


> I have been looking into these too but I haven't found anywhere that will ship small #'s of the bulbs to Canada. Let me know if you do


Aqua Nova has a line they have offered to us but they are expensive. The order quantity is very high. We are giving it some time to see what else comes out before we jump on those as there is a big range in quality of LED's coming out of Asia.


----------



## Chewie (Jul 21, 2010)

Looking at shipping on website provided looks like they only have min of 2 for order and anything over $150 usd is free shipping world wide. Not sure on customs how much they will charge. I will save up a few bucks, when i am ready to order i will put the word out, maybe do a group order and get them a bit cheaper....


----------

